# Merry Christmas!



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Just a couple more days until Christmas everyone! Are you all ready for it? What, if anything, are you getting your pets?


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

Merry Christmas to you, Geoff! We don't buy much for ours....each is getting a new toy & a box of treats to share.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Yeah I'm still trying to debate on what I want to get my pets. I am thinking about a water buffalo horn for Baxter but I am concerned because it is made in India. I think I'll do Greenies for my mom's dogs and a new toy for each. And a "tiki hut" for my fiance ' s chinchilla. Haha.


----------



## thirdgenlxi (Feb 18, 2012)

I got mine.... a few things. They're not spoiled... not at all! :behindsofa:

Hey I had to take advantage of 50% off of almost everything.... $90 bed for $45 and they needed a new one badly, lol











Stockings are hung..... we're all set! Even got a few things for the foster baby too


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

Jared, your dogs are not spoiled still all, never have been! :wink:


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

Jared, I think it's cruel that you are not getting your dogs enough things  LOL

I haven't been to get my pet gifts or human stocking stuffers, but Probably will be treats, a toy and a chewy of some kind and likely collars for everyone.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

I settled on a 12 inch bully stick for Baxter since it was made in the US. Hopefully that will keep his attention for a while. I am still debating on whether or not I want to get him a toy because all he Christmas toys are the plush studded animals and I know that won't last him long. Haha.


----------



## emirae1091 (Sep 16, 2013)

I got Darcy a squeaky reindeer toy, and some bully sticks (doggyloot.com is awesome). I'm planning on getting her an XL bully stick tomorrow, as I just found out that Christmas moved from my grandmother's house where Darcy was allowed inside to my aunt's where she'd have to stay outside. If it was nicer weather I wouldn't mind, but it's going to be cold! I think she'd be happier at home in the warmth.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

My lot are definitely getting a braided bully stick each and depending on how the rest of the shopping goes maybe a toy or 2. I really would like to get them each one of the little indestructible squeaky toys. They have the big and medium size which they love but they play more with smaller toys.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Well, my dogs got 360 poo bags in assorted colours.
Joey needs a new harness. As much as I try to ignore it, his puppy one is a bit tight now.
Mol needs a new bed as Joe has taken it over.
And I want to buy a bunch of those Chuck It orange and blue rubber balls. Joe does the resource guarding thing over the one I've got at the moment, so I figure if I have 6 or so of the buggers floating around he's going to get over that pretty quickly.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

Merry Christmas, Geoff. the last few days i've been thinking about a gift for Loki.
i'm thinking about getting him a large elk antler, a leash (to keep in the car), 16oz steak,
brass fur saver. give me some ideas.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

thirdgenlxi said:


> I got mine.... a few things. They're not spoiled... not at all! :behindsofa:
> 
> Hey I had to take advantage of 50% off of almost everything.... $90 bed for $45 and they needed a new one badly, lol
> 
> ...


Riley is getting a gun for X-Mas. what's he going to do with it?


----------



## thirdgenlxi (Feb 18, 2012)

doggiedad said:


> Riley is getting a gun for X-Mas. what's he going to do with it?


He's going to protect his brother and sisters from a psycho asshole neighbor that doesn't like to think before he acts should another situation arise. I guess you need to know the background story....

http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/pictur...furry-kiddos-long-lots-pics-5.html#post246979


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Have you had any luck nailing this jerk yet Jared?


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

I didn't even see the AK sticking out. Haha. That's hilarious. I think I am going to wait until next weekend to get Baxter a new toy, when all the Christmas toys are on super clearance. I mean, he is going to tear it to shreds in seconds anyways, why pay a lot for it. Haha.


----------

